# Who me?



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

:whistling Nudge :whistling


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm Not sure what you need??????


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

OOOOOH.. you want us to click on the link....Why can't you ask the question here???


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

Well because I am a lowley homeowner asking a very basic do it yerself question..... Thats kinda frowned upon.

I'll ask questions here that are beyond the pale of what I'd expect a DIY site could answer, or if I want real detail or to know code on something.... but as of about a year ago Nathen et all kinda wanted to split the two apart.

Since I got no answers over there this was my way of asking for a little help here without crossing over to the dark side of the force.

:no:


----------

